# how deep?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

How deep should I start looking for crappie in the fall if I have never been on a lake? And what is the best way to find them? Minnow under a bobber or a little crankbait?


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually try to find any sumerged wood be it laydowns , standing timber or stumps just under the surface. if its real thick brush i will try to suspend a jig using a float just above the top of the structure or try to work it around the outside edge of the cover. if nothing happens i will go deeper til i find fish. if no fish hit or im getting little ones ill move onto the next spot. i only ever use jigs and some sort of plastic body, minnows are just too much of a hassle for me and have found plastic to work just as good in the fall. alot of it will depend on the clarity of the water. clear water means the fish will be holding deeper to avoid the sunlight. stained to muddy water will usually produce fish as shallow as 1' below the surface. probally one of the main things i consider in the fall is sunlight and water clarity. if its sunny and not a cloud in the sky i fish deep, if its cloudy ill fish shallower. if your fishing in heavy cover, ie jiggin a laydown remember to keep the jig straight up and down to avoid hanging up. if you try to reel a jig through the cover your more likely to get it hung up and getting it free or breaking off will more then likely spook the fish. if fishing from a boat always try to keep the shadow off of the area you plan to fish. a shadow moving over the top of the fish on a sunny day will definately shut them down. if there are docks in the body of water dont forget to try them out, alot of times the fish will suspend just under a floating dock to get out of the sunlight. 

there are alot of variables to take into consideration, feel free to ask if you have and specific questions.

sowbelly


----------

